# What do you all think of the name Miles?



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

So DH and I are kind of stuck on a name for our gestating boypersonchild. We had all but settled on Liam, when I found out it was the number 1 boy name in New Zealand last year. SUPER trendy. Not being around other people's babies that much, I guess I missed it. We prefer to avoid really popular names (mine's Sarah; 'nuff said), so back to square one.

I have vetoed DH's one contribution, Alejandro. He has vetoed Lachlan, Morris, Leander, Llewellyn, Mason, Brock and probably a thousand others I can't call to mind right now. I like names with Celtic or Anglo-Saxon roots, with a sort of homey English-countryside cosy feel to them. Naturey perhaps, but not overtly hippieish (Skye or Stone is going too far).

So we're currently left with Miles. I'm torn on it. On the one hand, it does have that English-old-man-in-a-vest vibe (although apparently its origins are actually Latin and/or Germanic. Oh well, good enough!); and Miles O'Brien on Star Trek was awesome; and it vaguely reminds me of the Browning poem "Miles to go before I sleep", which I like well (and which has Buffy connotations, which is never a bad thing!).

On the other hand, I'm not sure if it's actually a ghastly name which will dog my child throughout his painful teenage years, and prove to be a liability until he's actually an old codger in a vest. I have a habit of liking names intensely for a few days and then going off them; and I've been flip-flopping on Miles for a while now.

Also, if it makes any difference, DD is Rowan (I think it goes nicely - Rowan and Miles - don't you?); and the middle name will be David, after my father. So, Miles David.

ETA: Or if you have any other names that seem to fit the vibe I like, PLEASE share them! Other names that were almost right include Tristan, Gareth, Logan, Robin, Finn, Lincoln and Lyndon - most rejected for reasons of trendiness or because I knew a nasty boy in school called that.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

I like it, but prefer the spelling Myles. Milo is another nice name.


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

i know of at least 1 Miles and 3 Milo's under the age of 5. It's quite trendy sounding to me, but not in a bad way. It's not super common, but not way out there at all... it's a nice solid name that is easy to pronounce and say. It's a win in my book. Again, Milo isn't the same thing, but it's fairly close in style and sound, and the people I know who've used it are very happy with it.

In the same vein:

Heath

Quentin

Henry

Grey


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Ah, I should have said - Milo is out because my copy of The Phantom Tollbooth has line drawings of the character Milo with a really weak chin, looking kind of drooby. Also, Milo is a very popular chocolate drink powder over here - and it's made by Nestle.  So, yeah.

ETA: Re trendiness, it doesn't seem to be popular in NZ. I just checked the top 100 names for boys list, the official government one, and Miles isn't on it at all from 2004-2010. (Surprisingly, Lachlan is...) I have noticed it being semi-popular on MDC (like Rowan, DD's name!), but I think that reflects a largely American demographic - and we don't plan to move there, so it's all good!


----------



## Hykue (Sep 3, 2010)

I had the biggest ever kindergartener-crush on a boy named Miles. I think he got mildly teased for it, but he certainly didn't get it very bad. I'm nearly certain he wouldn't have thought it was ghastly, it was nowhere near that bad from my observation. I also know a nice calm dog named Miles. It always struck me as a kind of unusual name, but not so unusual as to be bad . . . enough to warrant comment, though. If YOU really like it, I wouldn't worry about it "dogging" him, because in my limited experience, I don't think that happened.

Some other possibilities (feel free to hate them) that I think might possibly fit your criteria:

Randall

Ernest

Gallagher

Howell

Dillon

Dermot

Brice

Brendan

Brady

Arthur

Sherwood

Rhett

Renfrew

Lionel

Marshall

Maynard

Maurice

I liked all of these enough to run them past my husband (to a flurry of "no"s), but some of them it was more for the meanings than the sounds. You didn't really mention meanings, so I didn't include them. Some of these (like Brendan, Brice, and Ernest) have been used more recently enough that they no longer have that old-english-countryside feel for me, but it's possible they haven't been used as much where you are . . . for example, Ernest only has a more recent feel to me because of a movie I never even saw, Ernest Goes to Camp. I don't know how many American movies people in NZ might watch!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I grew up with one boy named Myles, I adored the name. So much that my DS is Julian Miles, it got stuck in the middle spot because DD1's name starts with M and I am not a fan of siblings having the same initials. I prefer the spelling Miles over Myles. Miles, while maybe having spike in popularity in the US is not a trendy name and will weather it with grace.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

OK, I have to ask - are you a Trekkie? 'Cause Julian Miles is just too good to be true! (In case you're not: on Deep Space Nine, Miles O'Brien and Julian Bashir were two characters who initially loathed each other - in particular, Miles couldn't stand Julian - until through a series of near-death encounters and space station drama they grew to respect each other, and eventually became inseparable friends. They used to play an RAF pilot simulation game on the holodeck, complete with banter... it was awesome. Very cute arc.)


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> OK, I have to ask - are you a Trekkie? 'Cause Julian Miles is just too good to be true! (In case you're not: on Deep Space Nine, Miles O'Brien and Julian Bashir were two characters who initially loathed each other - in particular, Miles couldn't stand Julian - until through a series of near-death encounters and space station drama they grew to respect each other, and eventually became inseparable friends. They used to play an RAF pilot simulation game on the holodeck, complete with banter... it was awesome. Very cute arc.)










but in the best possible way!

I think Miles is a lovely name. I liked Finn as well.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I like the name.


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

Miles is a great name...love it.


----------



## graceomalley (Dec 8, 2006)

I can't vote in polls (don't know why) but put me down for "absolutely love it, sounds great with your DD's name and sounds fantastic with David as a middle name".


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

I LOVE it! However that was one of the names on my boys list since my Grandmother's last name was Myles and that was how we were going to spell it. I say GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mama2eb (Feb 28, 2007)

I love it! This was on the list for our first two boys and is still in the top 2 if our third is a boy...


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

It makes me instantly think of Miles Davis. Not that that is a bad thing....


----------



## geekgolightly (Apr 21, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adaline'sMama*
> 
> It makes me instantly think of Miles Davis.


Me, too. Which is why I love it.


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

Miles is my son's name, so I'm a bit predisposed to like it. It wasn't one of our top names, actually, but when he came out he looked like a Miles. I have always, always loved the poem Stopping by Woods... (which is by Robert Frost, not Browning), we love Miles Davis (my father's name is David, so our son is Miles David), and for us, it was a very symbolic name.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Oops. Frost, Browning... one of them Robertses.  I have to admit I hadn't heard of Miles Davis until now, but he seems cool.


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Oops. Frost, Browning... one of them Robertses.  I have to admit I hadn't heard of Miles Davis until now, but he seems cool.


Pregnancy brain!









And yes, Miles Davis is probably one of the greatest jazz musicians to have ever lived. And I missed in your original post that yours too would be a Miles David. It always stops people when they hear it though, which I kind of like.


----------



## rockycrop (Jul 31, 2007)

My husband's name is Miles, so I'm pretty partial to it too! It fits him very well, but he does get the Miles Davis association a lot, especially because he plays trumpet. (Also, his mom's maiden name is Davis, and they almost used that as his middle name! I think he is glad they didn't).


----------



## tank (Nov 22, 2010)

I love the name. It is on my (long) list


----------



## SoonToBe (Oct 31, 2009)

Miles is on our short list.


----------



## jenofur (Dec 14, 2007)

Its high up on our short list. I love the name so much.


----------



## Beverly (May 7, 2002)

Love it. Love it big time.

Another name I love that has the same sort of vibe is Archie.


----------



## matty02 (Nov 8, 2010)

I like Miles a lot but cannot use it because A) it sounds too similar to DH's last name B) DH had a cat with the name Miles C) I am having a girl. Love the name though!


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Miles is my favorite boy name of all time. DH wouldn't go for it. Then two years ago he bought me a puppy...I made him swear on everything that he would never change his mind on the name for one of our kids and he did. So here is my dear sweet Miles...


----------



## daisymama12 (Jul 2, 2006)

Love it.

I find it has the same vibe as Russell, Simon, Theo, etc/ (all names I love!)


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

I like Miles. My husband has been trying to talk me into "Giles," but I'm not feeling it. But Miles is nice!


----------



## RunnerMommy (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *graceomalley*
> 
> I can't vote in polls (don't know why) but put me down for "absolutely love it, sounds great with your DD's name and sounds fantastic with David as a middle name".


I have a Miles David! We love it


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> I like Miles. My husband has been trying to talk me into "Giles," but I'm not feeling it. But Miles is nice!


I briefly flirted with the name Giles because of Buffy, but decided I don't love the name as a name... plus everyone would mispronounce it. I still think it's kind of cool, though!

Funny to see so many Miles Davids! The middle name was picked from the get-go; it's my dad's name and he had six daughters, so I figure he deserves a namesake by now. 

I'm still not absolutely sold on Miles, but it seems to be our best option right now. It's comforting to hear nobody thinks it's absolutely ghastly, anyway! And I really do like it in combination with Rowan. Rowan and Miles. Miles and Rowan. Rowan Marie; Miles David. Hmm. Well, I have until June to stop wavering... DH is pretty much of the attitude "it's fine, let's go with it so we don't have to think about it any more", so no trouble on his end...


----------

